# 2 pairs of rams in a 29 gallon tank



## Stack2k01 (Oct 4, 2020)

I currently have a 29 gallon tank that has been running for a while now and there is a happy breeding pair of golden rams. They also live with 4 cherry barbs, 3 pearl danios, 1 rubber lip pleco, 1 honey guorami, and 3 snails. I am very consistent with my weekly water changes and tank maintenance. I have plenty of rockscape providing lots of cover and a forest of live plants growing in the back of the tank for the fish to hide in. I am wishing to add a pair of black Knight rams. Will the two pairs of rams get along? Plenty of activity I feel like would spread aggression.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

A 29 should be fine for two pairs of rams; I've maintained two breeding pairs in even smaller tanks. That said, the last thing you want to do here is to disrupt the bond of your breeding pair. If you set the hardscape of your tank so there are two distinct territories, then add an _established pair _ of black knights, that should minimize the disruption to the gold ram pair. What you do not want to do is add two black knights that turn out to be males. So my advice would be (i) make sure the black knights are actually a pair, ideally a bonded pair, (ii) keep a careful eye on the two pairs until their territories are well-established, and (iii) be prepared to move the blacks to another tank if they are interfering with the gold ram pair.

When I was breeding rams years ago I liked keeping multiple breeding pairs in a single tank. Under those conditions, they often bred synchronously, and with other pairs present, they were particularly vigilant about defending newly-hatched fry. Good luck! :fish:


----------



## Stack2k01 (Oct 4, 2020)

I have found a breeder that is raising my black knights right now and he promised to get me a pair but yeah I will probably keep the pair in a 10 gallon to be sure they've paired up before placing them in the 29 gallon. Also my rock formation is in fact designed to have two distinct territories in the tank. Thank you so much! (Ps these are some of the truest forms of black knights for sure. They are all black with just some dark orange on their fins. I'm so excited!)


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Stack2k01 said:


> I have found a breeder that is raising my black knights right now and he promised to get me a pair but yeah I will probably keep the pair in a 10 gallon to be sure they've paired up before placing them in the 29 gallon. Also my rock formation is in fact designed to have two distinct territories in the tank. Thank you so much! (Ps these are some of the truest forms of black knights for sure. They are all black with just some dark orange on their fins. I'm so excited!)


Sounds like I good plan. Would love to see some pics once everything has settled down. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Stack2k01 (Oct 4, 2020)

My breeder just sent me a picture of the Black Knight Ram fry he is raising. I wont be getting my pair for about 3-4 weeks.


----------

